# eyes& muzzle



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

How far apart are to far apart? 
"Eyes are set not too far apart; they are very dark and round, their black rims enhancing the gentle yet alert expression. "
What does snipy mean in this context.
"The muzzle is of medium length, fine and tapered but not snipy."

taken from akc website

American Kennel Club - Maltese


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A snipy muzzle typically means the muzzle is too narrow and lacks underjaw. 

A proper Maltese face is often described as having an equilateral triangle between the eyes and the nose. 

A wide eye set or snipy muzzle makes for a perfectly happy, healthy pet. Your breeder should be able to discuss your puppy's strengths and faults according to the breed standard.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks! I was just wondering on the vagueness of the description.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Compared to other breeds our standard is extremely vague. It leaves a lot up to interpretation.


----------

